# Forum > News > Community Chat > The Back Room >  You laugh, You lose

## Meppuh

Simple, you post a picture (Preferably meme-ish)
And with doing so u admit if one of the pictures before you made you laugh.
I'll start it off:

----------


## Inexx

> .imageshack.us/img502/9274/1290722729938.jpg[/IMG]


AHAHAHAH oh my god i lol'd

----------


## ajixr



----------


## TehVoyager

Meppuh's avatar made me lol. i diddnt even get to the first post and i was laughing. _._


Click to Enbiggen







IN FACT CAUSE IT MADE ME LOL:

----------


## TheCryptic

Brock Obama always makes me laugh.

----------


## Harambeqt

dddddddd

----------


## TehVoyager

Meh back room, and funny never goes out of style XD

----------


## w0rd

I've lol'd, so contribution is a must.

----------


## deathcon

lololol a burrito hahahaha!

----------


## Freefall552

> 


Damn, I lost.

----------


## Confucius

> 


I found this one quite insulting, also none of these have made me laugh so far, try harder guys!

----------


## TehVoyager

TIME FOR MANY MANY LULZ













AND LASTLY!

----------


## Confucius

This one made me lol

----------


## lewie4

I refer you all here  :Smile: 
You laugh you lose! - Grasscity.com Forums

I found this a few years back and spent every day on my computing course browsing through this.

----------


## cyshadow

And commence teh lulz!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Phygar



----------


## Linken91



----------


## Freefall552

> 


That's you when you see my fleet of carriers and voidrays heading for your base.

----------


## Linken91

But then this happens

----------


## Freefall552

Although this is the ultimate challange.

----------


## Confucius

I win!

----------


## Aldun

> Although this is the ultimate challange.



I kept waiting for the funny part but all I did was raise an eyebrow. Sorry :3 I don't see whats supposed to be funny

----------


## TehVoyager

> Although this is the ultimate challange.



I kindof thought that guy was Kind of Dumber than a box of retarded rocks. i diddnt even crack the beginnings of a smile. not a twitch. whoever that guy is, he needs a perminant restraining order, ordered to never EVER stand in front of a camera or appear on the internet again.

----------


## Freefall552

Some people are cranky today  :Frown:

----------


## Linken91

> I kindof thought that guy was Kind of Dumber than a box of retarded rocks. i diddnt even crack the beginnings of a smile. not a twitch. whoever that guy is, he needs a perminant restraining order, ordered to never EVER stand in front of a camera or appear on the internet again.


Nah, being dumber than a box of retarded rocks is when you put capital letters in the middle of a sentence just because you think it looks cool!  :Wink:

----------


## Relican

If Breakup Ballads Were More Realistic (And Way Crazier) | Cracked.com

I can't find it on YouTube.

----------


## Confucius

> Nah, being dumber than a box of retarded rocks is when you put capital letters in the middle of a sentence just because you think it looks cool!


Do you REALLY mean it? I always THOUGHT that it WAS epic to do something like that! Maybe in RUSSIA it is just DIFFERENT. Because I'm pretty SURE rocks can't WRITE sentences!

----------


## Linken91

> Do you REALLY mean it? I always THOUGHT that it WAS epic to do something like that! Maybe in RUSSIA it is just DIFFERENT. Because I'm pretty SURE rocks can't WRITE sentences!


Russian retarded rocks > your silly westener rocks

----------


## Remus3

>_> imo ... Worst Break-Up Excuse Ever | Cracked.com

just in case, http://img.ffffound.com/static-data/...295837f7_m.png /ciao

----------


## TehVoyager

> Nah, being dumber than a box of retarded rocks is when you put capital letters in the middle of a sentence just because you think it looks cool!


Omg one capital letter out of place, STOP THE PRESSES

lul




> Do you REALLY mean it? I always THOUGHT that it WAS epic to do something like that! Maybe in RUSSIA it is just DIFFERENT. Because I'm pretty SURE rocks can't WRITE sentences!


You emphasize many words, sir.

----------


## Confucius

This one is dedicated to KuRIoS!

----------


## Gordi

No laughing games originated in japan:

----------


## Seever



----------


## OverLordErIcH

This is the funniest video I have ever seen.

I was hysterical for a good 5 mins

----------


## Skirmish

Thought this was pretty funny.

----------


## JudyCh0p

-_-.

----------


## JudyCh0p

> 


LOL. I lose. GG.

----------


## gatoqueri

Unigay doesn't give a **** about it.

----------


## Rayz



----------


## Rayz

Props to Ziggeh for this

----------


## Meppuh



----------

